# Pay Cut & Now Redundancy Threat



## suzinurse (23 Nov 2009)

I have worked in my job for just over 4 years.

Its just me,co worker and our employer.

In April we both took a pay cut of €100(20%) but our hours were also cut. We took this cut despite, in our opinions the -business had not gone downhill or llost money. Obviously our employer didn't show their financial records to back up the claims that profits were down.

We were told today that unless business picks up by end of year one of us will be made redundant. Once again business is not down in our opinions and cannot figure out how boss can do this.

Girl I work with is due to go on Maternity Leave in 4 weeks time and I have worked there a little longer than her and have just booked wedding for next year due to the fact that our job is constantly busy and in demand.

We are adamant that nothing has changed from the business side of things but in bosses personal life things have which would contribute to a huge difference in outgoings.

Get the impression we are being threatened with taking a hit on our wages/jobs again so bosses salary stays the same despite bigger outgoings in personal life.

Is there anything we can do about this?

Feel like there's a gun to my head and am feeling so stressed that my job could be gone by December esp when I know business is still doing well.

Cant stop crying when I think about it.

Any advice would be a great help.
Thank you.


----------



## IsleOfMan (24 Nov 2009)

suzinurse said:


> Get the impression we are being threatened with taking a hit on our wages/jobs again so bosses salary stays the same despite bigger outgoings in personal life.


 
The boss is the boss, you are an employee.


----------



## Purple (24 Nov 2009)

ParkLane said:


> The boss is the boss, you are an employee.



What does that mean?
Terms and conditions can only be changed with the consent of the employee. If the boss is telling lies in order to get them to agree to changes that's not on at all.


----------



## shipibo (24 Nov 2009)

You say salary / hours were cut, was this a cut in your hourly rate ....

Have you suggested both of you go on 3 day week, until things pick up, you can claim welfare allowance for 2 days to start with, and eventually 3 days.

Your co-worker is on Mat. leave for 6 months, this means you are at least guaranteed employment for this period, unless business folds.

Have you asked employer to showe you books, to enable both of you to see the financial peril business , and possibly help ..


----------



## IsleOfMan (24 Nov 2009)

Purple said:


> What does that mean?
> Terms and conditions can only be changed with the consent of the employee.


 
I understood from the OP's post that they had agreed to the changes made.  Would the employees of a company know or need to know the owners personal situation or profits/terms of employment.


----------



## Purple (24 Nov 2009)

ParkLane said:


> I understood from the OP's post that they had agreed to the changes made.  Would the employees of a company know or need to know the owners personal situation or profits/terms of employment.



If the owners are saying that cuts are necessary because times are bad for the business but those who work there see no sign of it then it is reasonable that they suspect another motive.


----------



## brigade (24 Nov 2009)

Purple said:


> Terms and conditions can only be changed with the consent of the employee.


 
Have seen this mentioned in other threads.
Does this mean that if individual PS/CS employees don't agree to the impending paycuts in the budget, that they can't be enforced?


----------



## Purple (24 Nov 2009)

brigade said:


> Have seen this mentioned in other threads.
> Does this mean that if individual PS/CS employees don't agree to the impending paycuts in the budget, that they can't be enforced?



If they are in a union then the Bearded Brethren can agree to those changes for them.


----------



## brigade (24 Nov 2009)

So if not in a union, no pay cuts??


----------



## suzinurse (24 Nov 2009)

crumdub12 said:


> You say salary / hours were cut, was this a cut in your hourly rate ....
> 
> Have you suggested both of you go on 3 day week, until things pick up, you can claim welfare allowance for 2 days to start with, and eventually 3 days.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for all advice,i'll just answer any questions first.

My salary was cut so that I earn the new amount every week even though one week I only work 19 hours and the next week I work 36 hours roughly.

I suggested the 3 day week but due to the nature of the business someone would have to be there every day and with the offer that was on the table the only way for this to work is we split the job between us and one works full time one week while the other works part time in admin role that week and then vice versa the following week.

Thats true,I think my job would be guaranteed until she returns from maternity leave at least but wont know for sure cos am presuming when she goes on leave boss wont be getting a replacement and will try to get me to do both jobs for same money(which is impossible for me to do both jobs due to nature of business).

Have not asked to see books as I know what we would be told...! But have said that imo business has remained constant and I cant understand how boss thinks its slowed down.


----------



## suzinurse (24 Nov 2009)

Purple said:


> If the owners are saying that cuts are necessary because times are bad for the business but those who work there see no sign of it then it is reasonable that they suspect another motive.


 
Thanks for advice purple.

Owner is saying that times are bad for business but I genuinely cannot see any change so its very frustrating.

Is there anything I can do to try to get owner to show financial records to prove statements?

Its all very strange,have been working for employer for over 4 years and has been a good employer to me up until this year when pay cuts and redundancy threats started.

I am in no way questioning how much of a wage employer takes home,thats bosses own business, but when it comes to my pay being cut and the threat of losing my job I would like to know if the business really is in the situation that its been made out to be in.

All previous 2 members of staff all left on the same day before I started and I'm starting to wonder was it due to the same thing and they over reacted and gave in their notice and so employer never had to pay redundancy etc and then I started on a lower salary than they would have been on which suited employer obviously...


----------



## Purple (24 Nov 2009)

suzinurse said:


> Is there anything I can do to try to get owner to show financial records to prove statements?


 No but you can try www.cro.ie for last years returns though it doesn't really tell you that much.

Do you know if they have cut prices to maintain the same volume of business?


----------



## IsleOfMan (25 Nov 2009)

suzinurse said:


> _*in our opinions*_ the -business had not gone downhill or lost money.
> 
> _*in our opinions*_ and cannot figure out how boss can do this.
> 
> _*Get the impression we*_


 
There seems to be a lot of guessing taking place.  How do you know that your boss is having problems in his/her personal life?


----------



## suzinurse (25 Nov 2009)

Park Lane,

I did not once say that my boss is having problems in his personal life. I said that he has had major changes in it which would leave him with less cash than before.

And I am making guesses,I can only presume why my boss is acting this way when I know for a fact that business is not suffering at all.

You have offered nothing constructive to me in any of your replies so why waste your time?


----------



## S.L.F (25 Nov 2009)

suzinurse said:


> Park Lane,
> 
> I did not once say that my boss is having problems in his personal life. I said that he has had major changes in it which would leave him with less cash than before.
> 
> ...


 
That's the problem with a forums.

When you ask a question literally anybody can answer it from someone with tremendous experience of these things to a 12 year old kid with a chip on his shoulder.

If you are unhappy with your job or how you are being treated try to find another one (probably not what you want to hear).

For what it's worth I hope it works out for you.


----------



## BOXtheFOX (26 Nov 2009)

suzinurse said:


> In April we both took a pay cut of €100(20%) but our hours were also cut. We took this cut despite, in our opinions the -business had not gone downhill or llost money. We were told today that unless business picks up by end of year one of us will be made redundant.


 
If business hasn't gone downhill how come both of your hours were cut?  Who is covering for the hours lost?

How is the business going to continue if one of you is made redundant and the remaining person is on reduced hours?


----------



## suzinurse (26 Nov 2009)

S.L.F said:


> That's the problem with a forums.
> 
> When you ask a question literally anybody can answer it from someone with tremendous experience of these things to a 12 year old kid with a chip on his shoulder.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks S.L.F.

Yeah I understand that alright am regular on boards so am used to some people just wanting to wind people up!

I really like my job but this has had bad effect on the morale of the staff and its quite disheartening but always have my eyes open!

Thanks


----------

